
Would you drink water out of a can? Pepsi wants to find out - satyenr
http://www.ecoti.in/ULWdvZ62
======
satyenr
On one hand, this seems like a terrible waste of metal. But at the same time,
it reduces the amount of plastic bottles. Depends on how cans are recycled, I
guess. Also, a plastic bottle can be reused, but a can can’t be.

~~~
kevin_b_er
Those cheap plastic bottles for drinks are never reused. They're barely
recyclable.

Aluminum, on the other hand, is astoundingly recyclable. It is recyclable in
the way a person thinks recycling would function: You can make like-new
aluminum from recycled aluminum. We can recycle used aluminum cans right back
into fresh aluminum stock to make cans again. It requires about 5% of the
energy costs as new aluminum.

Plastic bottles are not this. If, and that's a big if, they get recycled, they
get turned into other things for 1 more lifecycle. They become synthetic bits
in clothing. They become parts of carpets. Then they become trash after that.

By contrast your aluminum can could've been through 100 lifetimes as a can
previously and it'd be just as good. In the case of aluminum, it is only a
waste of metal if people trash it.

~~~
wahern
Don't aluminum cans these days have a plastic liner? Not nearly as much
plastic as a plastic bottle, but I wonder how it effects the economics of
recovering the aluminum.

~~~
satyenr
Well, a lot of aluminium cans are left un-recycled — especially in developing
countries.

------
johnhenry
Somewhat related: I would love to see them bring back Crystal Pepsi.

------
vectorEQ
Lifewtr, its what plants crave

